# 18hp 4s tohatsu lower unit leaking oil?



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

My outboard has never leaked since purchase, I recently pulled the motor(layed motor on correct side up) and rebuilt my Gheenoe. I finally finished and picked the motor up and mounted it on the transom. It immediately started dumping oil from the prop. I figure it is the prop seal but why would it not leak before or when it was laid on it's side? It wasn't a small leak, it drained out in a matter of 1 min. 
Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Doubt it's your prop seal. You may have rested your outboard in an incorrect position
and thus allowed crankcase oil to leak into your cylinders and exhaust housing.  :-[


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

^x2. Is it gear oil or motor oil? If you put some on your finger and smell it you will know gear oil is the most god forsaken smell ever.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

I double checked again, it was on the correct side. I can only assume it was just overfilled a bit and it leaked out that way. The lower unit is still full but I checked the crank oil and it was slightly lower then when I checked it a month ago. Thanks guys


----------

